
Folks, need your opinion - pickxit
We are developing a new product to make online shopping easier and faster - www.pickxit.com
we&#x27;ll be happy to know if you see real value in our website.
Thanks
======
davelnewton
No, because when testing it out I'm forced to enter an email.

A "demo" should be just that. Save the harvesting for people that desire an
investment in the site instead of using it to gather metrics.

Also, I'd posit that in general, the HN crowd, at least for the tech things,
already have means of locating products.

